# صلاة من اجل سمير الشاعر



## سمعان الاخميمى (6 يونيو 2016)

*رب المجد يسوع قى اسمك القدوس *
*نضع بين يديك ابنك *
*سمير الشاعر*
*لتعضده فى أول تجربه له على الهواء*
*كممثل شاب*
*لتنجح طريقه يا الهى*
*ولتملأ حياته بالافراح *​


----------



## paul iraqe (6 يونيو 2016)

*بأسم الاب والابن وروح القدس
الاله الواحد - امين


أبانا الذي في السماوات

ليتقدس اسمك،

ليأت ملكوتك،

لتكن مشيئتك كما في السماء كذلك على الأرض.

خبزنا كفافنا أعطنا اليوم.

واغفر لنا ذنوبنا كما نغفر نحن أيضا للمذنبين إلينا.

ولا تدخلنا في تجربة،

لكن نجنا من الشرير.

لأن لك الملك والقوة والمجد إلى الأبد.

آمين

:::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::

بأسم الأب والأبن وروح القدس
الاله الواحد - امين


السلام لك يا مريم

يا ممتلئة نعمة الرب معك

مباركة انتِ في النساء ومباركة ثمرة بطنك يسوع

يا مريم القديسة يا والدة الله

صلّي لاجلنا نحن الخطأة

الآن وفي ساعة موتنا . امين



نطلب من الرب القدير ان يبارك الاخ سمير ويمنحه كل القوة والثبات وان ينجحه في امتحانه
*


----------



## +ماريا+ (6 يونيو 2016)

ربنا يكون معاه وينجح طريقه


----------



## Maran+atha (6 يونيو 2016)

ربنا وإلهنا ومخلصنا يسوع المسيح يكون معه في كل عمله آمين.


----------



## Samir poet (6 يونيو 2016)

متشكر جدا جدا ليكم بجد صلولى بامانة 
الموضوع صعب مش سهل خالص 
الواحد بيواجهة صعوبات عشان يواصل


----------



## كلدانية (6 يونيو 2016)

ربنا يوفقك ياسمير 
ويبارك طريقك وحياتك نحو النجاح​


----------



## كليماندوس (6 يونيو 2016)

*فى ضيقى صرخت الى الرب فاستجاب لى
الرب نورى و خلاصى ممن اخاف
مجدى و رافع راسى
المتوكلون على الرب مثل جبل صهيون لا يزول الى الابد
- - - 
بشفاعات آبائنا القديسين و النُساك و السواح الذين لم يكن العالم مستحقا لهم ، و اولهم امنا البتول القديسة العذراء مريم والة الإله ، الشفيعة المؤتمنة لنا امام رب المجد
بشفاعاتهم و طلباتهم و معونتهم تكن معك اخى لتشدد من اذرق و تاخذ بيدك و تنجيك 
و ليضيىء مجد الرب عليك لتلمع كنجوم الصبح و لتكون سبب بركة و نعمة لكثيرين
فلة كل المجد - قادر على كل  شىء ولا يعسر عليه امر
- - - 
هو قال : اطلبنى فى يوم الضيق ، انقذك فا تمجدنى
له كل المجد و العز و البركة الى الابد آمين
*


----------



## حبو اعدائكم (7 يونيو 2016)

ربنا يكون معاك و يساعدك يا سمير
ابقى قول لنا هتمثل فى ايه بس علشان نتااابع 
و بالتوفيق يا رب


----------



## Samir poet (7 يونيو 2016)

*ميرسيى بجد ليكم على الدعوات الجميلة دى كلها ويارب يقف معايا *
*حاضر يا حبو اعدائكم  النهاردة المعاد الساعة 7 وربع بعد الافطار*
*على قناة العروبة برنامج الكاميرة الخفية احنا بتوع الحركات وانا طالع فى حلقات فيها وادى التردد بتاع القناة راسى 12562*​


----------



## أَمَة (16 يونيو 2016)

طمنا يا سمير.
يا رب يكون خير لك.


----------

